# Weird wrinkles on toes/feet/fingers/hands



## Sadface

This has been going on for 2 years now. The skin on the top of my toes have severe wrinkles, really deep ones. It looks like a 90 years old toes/feet. The soles of my feet are so dry, my heels are superdry and cracked, the socks get stuck on my heels. I could sandpaper a wooden table with them. 
I often get deep heel cracks that hurt like crazy. And they're sensitive even when they're crack-free, like I can't lay on my back with my heels down.

My fingertips are pruny looking, like mummified and my hands also look like a 90 year old hands. I miss the lunulas/half moons on the two last nails on my fingers.

I also get pimples in my scalp, big ones that hurt and itch. My scal is red and flaky. Last year between April to December I had major hairloss, the real bad shed started in July. Big clumps came out when I washed my hair. Even my kids said I had bald spots on top of my head. Devastating! 
But the hair stopped falling out in December and doesn't fall out at all right now. And it has grown back so that I don't have any bald spots anymore even though it's very, very thin.

Anyone here that has something similar? I know hair loss is very common, but how about the feet and the hands? Why do I look like a mummy?


----------



## Bootsie

Sadface you got me in stitches over sanding that table. Give yourself a new name , and help this woman people. X


----------



## Andros

All I can tell you is that I had the exact same thing on my feet and my hands when I was hyperthyroid/Graves'. The cracks were so deep, you could put a dime in them and ever ever so painful.


----------



## Andros

Have you by chance been tested for Lupus? The erythemia and alopecia........................suggest that your should. Anti-dsDNA would be the test to have.

Hugs,


----------



## Sadface

Thank you Bootsie and Andros for your replies. 

No, I've never been tested for Lupus. I can't even seem to get antibody testing for this thyroid thing, so I'm sure Lupus testing would be totally out of the question. Too bad it has to be so hard to rule out things, I wonder why it has to be like that.

My hairloss is now very much over with, my hair grows like weed, feels strong, silky and smooth. My scalp is behaving too at the moment. I don't have any other lupus symptoms, not that I'm aware of. No joint pains or such. 
I do have Rosacea, was diagnosed with that 10+ years ago. But it's pretty much under control after many rounds of IPL and Finacea cream.

My fingers and toes all became much better during some time in July-august. My fingertips plumped up and my toes too, the "mummy look" sort of disappeared for a while. But it's back now again. I figure this was during the transition between the hyper to hypo fase. My skin also became very smooth and silky, damn near perfect. But that's also just a memory once again.

My skin is not due to dehydration, I do drink plenty. I've been suspecting thyroid issues, mainly hypothyroidism, for a very long time. And now that I know I'm very hypo and all these symptoms returning with full force makes me convinced I've been dealing with thyroid problems for a longer time. And that the thyroiditis episode was a sort of "I've had enough and will now crash" reaction from my thyroid.

I still would like to test for antibodies, and maybe even lupus, but to get a doctor to write a lab request for those is like asking for the moon. Or so it seems.


----------

